
A Real Semantic Search Engine is Coming: Q&A With Swingly CEO Andy Hickl - bradleyjoyce
http://www.fortworthstartups.com/2009/03/18/a-real-semantic-search-engine-is-coming-qa-with-swingly-ceo-andy-hickl/
======
bradleyjoyce
Site was down for a bit, should be back up now!

